# Visa for job interview



## Kumar_78

Hallo All:
I got a invitation for an interview in Germany (they reimburse travel and accommodation charges). I am curious to know with which visa do I need to apply. After browsing this forum, I learned that 'business visa' suits my purpose. Is that correct?
Please help me with the following questions:
1. Is leave letter is mandatory? Unfortunately I want to apply without it [I will be staying in Germany for 4 days, but interview will be conducted for 1 days only].
2. How much money should I produce/show in bank statement.
Anyone recently (in 2015) went Germany for an interview, please inform the process.
Thanks for your help.
Yours friendly, Kumar.


----------



## Kumar_78

Hello All,
Seems that every one knows the procedure of applying for a visa for attending job interview Germany (because no reply for my question!). But I curious to inform you about my experiences..
Day1: I applied with VFS, chennai, 8 am appointment.
Day2:
Day3: Received my passport via courier with visa only for the interview dates mentioned in invitation letter (these dates are same as in airticket).
Documents given:
1. Insurance and confirmed flight e-ticket
2. Work contract with information on my salary (I did not give pay slips),
3. five months bank statement (taken online from SBI, whoever have SBI a/c can take easily via online without going to the bank) with money of roughly 1.3 L.
4. Invitation letter (including the interview dates, mentioning that accomodation will be provided, etc), I did not give any hotel reservation for accomodation..
They simply asked me the purpose of visa.
I did not give leave letter (So while applying for visa I opted business visa, which dont need a leave letter from employer).
Cheers, Kumar
PS: I paid some roughly rupees 7200 (premium!!), If you opt for the normal it may take long time for visa submission..they ask you to wait longer..so one full day for visa submission..Therefore, It is highly good to submit directly to German consulate.


----------



## SmartPhone

*VISA for Job Interview*

Actually you need to apply for Tourist Visa. (confirmed after calling consulate both Chennai+Bangalore)
If you directly apply at consulate the charge is 4300Rs.

All documents in check list are necessary including leave letter (exceptions possible with approval from the officer while VISA interview and can be mentioned in your cover letter for VISA application what all documents you don't have)

Additionally address proof,previous VISA copies etc. can be asked by the officer.

In the stamped VISA it will be mentioned as "Tourist/Business" VISA.

It takes around 4 working days to get the VISA stamped.

The best option will be to take an appointment and go directly to The Consulate rather than applying via VFS. But you have to go twice. (to apply as well as collect). VFS provides option to courier your VISA. Also mostly no F2F Interview needed if applying via VFS.

Also while travelling for very short durations your return ticket will be asked at many places.Eg. Emmigration in India ,Immigration counter at Germany etc. So always have it with you.

@Kumar : How was your interview?


----------



## Kumar_78

Hello Smatph.
I applied for business visa (leave letter is not needed), I selected business visa in visa application form, I also selected 'Others' option and mentioned that I travel for a job interview. I did not give any leave letter. Also they did not ask for the leave letter. They did not ask any original documents (i did not give ration card, marriage cert, etc). As I said earlier..it took 48 hours to get visa+pp (received by courier). I spent around 7250.
My Visa interview: Nothing!! They simply asked the purpose of travel and confirmation for accomodation. I replied that accomodation will be provided on arrival by the interviewers (as mentioned in invitation letter)..And another question they asked is Normal or premium..I opted premium..
regards, kumar.
PS: I have no pay slips..so I gave a copy of employment contract (which shows my old salary)..now revised..but gave a copy of government OM for the revision.


----------



## SmartPhone

Kumar_78 said:


> Hello Smatph.
> I applied for business visa (leave letter is not needed), I selected business visa in visa application form, I also selected 'Others' option and mentioned that I travel for a job interview. I did not give any leave letter. Also they did not ask for the leave letter. They did not ask any original documents (i did not give ration card, marriage cert, etc). As I said earlier..it took 48 hours to get visa+pp (received by courier). I spent around 7250.
> My Visa interview: Nothing!! They simply asked the purpose of travel and confirmation for accomodation. I replied that accomodation will be provided on arrival by the interviewers (as mentioned in invitation letter)..And another question they asked is Normal or premium..I opted premium..
> regards, kumar.
> PS: I have no pay slips..so I gave a copy of employment contract (which shows my old salary)..now revised..but gave a copy of government OM for the revision.


Thanks for the additional inputs.

I was asking about your Job Interview at Germany.. kumar...


----------



## Kumar_78

Hello Smartph:
Not yet. Next month is my interview.
I applied..and they asked me to come there for the interview.
Regards, kumar


----------



## SmartPhone

Kumar_78 said:


> Hello Smartph:
> Not yet. Next month is my interview.
> I applied..and they asked me to come there for the interview.
> Regards, kumar


Okay..All the best.


----------



## Kumar_78

Hello All,
I got the job!
Thanks and regards, Kumar


----------



## SmartPhone

Kumar_78 said:


> Hello All,
> I got the job!
> Thanks and regards, Kumar


Congrats!!


----------



## man_k

I'm in a similar situation. 
I need to attend a jon interview after 8 working days from today.
Can you please provide your contact.
Pls ans 2 ques:
What kind of visa did you apply ? WHat long did it take to get processed?
Leave letter was compulsory for it?


----------



## kumar33praveen

man_k said:


> I'm in a similar situation.
> I need to attend a jon interview after 8 working days from today.
> Can you please provide your contact.
> Pls ans 2 ques:
> What kind of visa did you apply ? WHat long did it take to get processed?
> Leave letter was compulsory for it?


I am also trying job in germany, applied 100+ compiles all rejected. not even 1 also interview call. can you please share your experience how u got d call. am from automotive embedded 7 yrs exp


----------



## kkarty

*I'm looking for the same kind of travel*



Kumar_78 said:


> Hallo All:
> I got a invitation for an interview in Germany (they reimburse travel and accommodation charges). I am curious to know with which visa do I need to apply. After browsing this forum, I learned that 'business visa' suits my purpose. Is that correct?
> Please help me with the following questions:
> 1. Is leave letter is mandatory? Unfortunately I want to apply without it [I will be staying in Germany for 4 days, but interview will be conducted for 1 days only].
> 2. How much money should I produce/show in bank statement.
> Anyone recently (in 2015) went Germany for an interview, please inform the process.
> Thanks for your help.
> Yours friendly, Kumar.


HI,
I am looking at the same kind of visit. 
can you please tell me what did you do?

Thanks 
karthik


----------



## nisi

Kumar_78 said:


> Hallo All:
> I got a invitation for an interview in Germany (they reimburse travel and accommodation charges). I am curious to know with which visa do I need to apply. After browsing this forum, I learned that 'business visa' suits my purpose. Is that correct?
> Please help me with the following questions:
> 1. Is leave letter is mandatory? Unfortunately I want to apply without it [I will be staying in Germany for 4 days, but interview will be conducted for 1 days only].
> 2. How much money should I produce/show in bank statement.
> Anyone recently (in 2015) went Germany for an interview, please inform the process.
> Thanks for your help.
> Yours friendly, Kumar.


Hi Kumar,

Could you please share your job interview experience with us. What kind of expectations and basic needs require to tack the interview.


----------



## nt1989

Hi Guys,

I am in the same situation. please suggest me how did you managed to give following documents from employer 
Certificate of Incorporation of the company 
Company Income Tax Return (ITR) form 
Company bank statement of the past three months, stating the drawing power/cre
dit limit 

Did german company provide you these documents ? when you submitted your business visa to attend job interview in germany ?

please let me know I need help very urgent


thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

I was coming from elsewhere (i.e. the US) but when I went to Germany to take job interviews, I went on a tourist/visit visa. A "business" visa implies that you are conducting business for your present employer - which is not the case.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## *Sunshine*

nt1989 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the same situation. please suggest me how did you managed to give following documents from employer
> Certificate of Incorporation of the company
> Company Income Tax Return (ITR) form
> Company bank statement of the past three months, stating the drawing power/cre
> dit limit
> 
> Did german company provide you these documents ? when you submitted your business visa to attend job interview in germany ?
> 
> please let me know I need help very urgent
> 
> 
> thanks


Why don't you apply for a Job Seeker Visa?


----------

